# Wasserverlust im Bachlauf!



## Teicher (8. Sep. 2013)

Schon lange habe ich in meine Augen 'ne sehr hohes Wasserverlust, 1 bis 1 1/2 m2 innerhalb eine Woche.  Das bei ein Teich grösse von ca. 20 qm.  Ich hab den bewährte "Milch" test gemacht, aber ohne erfolg.  Ich hab's megr oder wenig aufgegeben.  Vor drei Tage, ist mir die erleuchtung gekommen!!  Ich habe mein Bachlaufpumpe abgestellt, Wasser gemessen, und dann innerhalb 48 stunden war KEINEN Wasserverlust mehr.  Ergo, meinBachlauf ist irgend wo undicht, oooder der Rohr vom Pumpe zum "Quelle"  ist wo undicht..  Mir ist es ein riesige frage, Wei soll man so was fest stellen können?  Ich bin da selbst übergefragt.  Weis da drausen jemand eine antwort?   Upps, hab vergesseb zu sagen, der Bach ist ca. 7 mtr lang und der Quell stein (wö's Wasser raus kommt)  so 2 mtr höher wie's Teich.  Wenn ich mich nicht irre hab ich sogar 'ne paar fotos in my album.

Danke im voraus
Jimmy


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserverlust im Bachlauf!*

Moin,

vielleicht nur wegen den Temperaturen der letzten Tage Wasser verdunstet?


----------



## meinereiner (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserverlust im Bachlauf!*

Hallo Jimmy,

ich denke eher weniger an Verdunstung.
Ich hab mir mal dein Fotos im Album angeschaut. Es sind ja keine Fotos vom Bachlauf im Rohbau vorhanden. Bei den vorhandenen Bildern kann man natürlich nicht erkennen, ob da irgendwo eine Kapillarbrücke ist. Nachdem da aber überall mit Kies gearbeitet ist, und keine klare Trennung zwischen Bachlauf und Umgebung erkennbar ist, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es da irgendwo ein Problem gibt. Da langen schon ein paar Pflanzen, die Richtung Bachlauf wurzeln, dass da enorm viel Wasser verlustig geht.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## samorai (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserverlust im Bachlauf!*

Hi Jimmi!
Wie ist denn der Bachlauf aufgebaut? Eventuell Fotos, währe hier in Deinem Sinne hilfreich!

......falls Du deinen Text selber nicht mehr lesen kannst, frage uns, zumindest können wir ihn deuten

LG Ron!


----------



## Teicher (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserverlust im Bachlauf!*

Dank an allen,
Die anlage ist von ein Gartenbau Firma errichtet worden, vor neun Jahre.  Ich weis nur, es ist ein Folien Bach, die grössere Steine sind im Zement fixiert.  der Folie reicht sehr weit die seiten hinaus, 50-70cm.  Wie in die Bilder, sind links und rechts sehr grosser Nadelbaüme.  Hoffentlich sind da keine Würzeln durch die Folie gestossen.
Ich mach den versuch die Folie frei zu legen. mal kucken was raus kommt.

Euere Jimmy


----------



## meinereiner (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserverlust im Bachlauf!*

Hallo Jimmy, 

dass da Wurzeln durch die Folie stoßen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Ich denke mal du solltest von außen her den Folienrand suchen und freilegen, und schauen, ob da nicht die eine oder andere Pflanze Richtung Bachlauf Wurzeln geschlagen hat. Bzw. ob da nicht eine 'Erdbrücke' Richtung Wasser ist. Das kann z.B. durch Ameisen oder durch Regen passieren. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass es da nicht viel braucht, um ordenlich Wasser aus dem Teich (bzw. Bachlauf) zu ziehen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Kamilah (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserverlust im Bachlauf!*

Moinsen,

ist die Folie im Bachlauf in einem Stück verlegt worden, oder wurde sie irgendwo geklebt/geschweißt?
Ich hatte auch immer, wenn die Bachlaufpumpe in Betrieb war, einen riesigen Wasserverlust. Ich habe den kompletten Bachlauf abgesucht und an einer Klebenaht war ein Miniloch, an dem zwar wenig, aber kontinuierlich Wasser auslief. Nachdem ich das neu verklebt hatte war der Spuk vorbei.

Da wird dir nix anderes übrig bleiben als den kompletten Bachlauf zu kontrollieren. Bei einem neun Jahre alten und inzwischen vermutlich super eingewachsenen Bach natürlich ziemlich blöd 

LG
Bille


----------



## cesar65 (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserverlust im Bachlauf!*

Hallo,

ich habe schon geraume Zeit das gleiche Problem. Ich habe zwar die Folie im Stück verlegt, dann aber Steinfolie drübergelegt. Mittlerweile gehe ich davon aus, dass die überlappende Steinfolie zur Kapillarwirkung führt. Werde sie mal schmaler schneiden und mit Kieseln auffüllen.


----------

